# Private beach chairs and umbrellas at Florida resort beaches



## baakfamily (May 4, 2010)

I've read here and in other places that the umbrella and cabana rentals at Palm Beach Shores Resort are run by a separate company than the one that runs the resort.  I've also read that their prices for chair and umbrella rentals are exorbitant at $30/day and that they chase people who bring their own chairs and umbrella off "their" beach -- even if you are a guest at the resort.

I know from my Florida Trip last year that a very decent umbrella can be purchased at many pharmacies or department stores for about $30, saving you lots over the course of a stay (even if you leave it behind).  I have also read that Florida beaches are public to the mean high tide line.

This would suggest that you can just set up your chair and umbrella below the mean high tide line (often indicated by a sea weed line) and tell the beach chair thugs where to go -- or threaten to call the cops if they harass you there.  Is that how others would understand Florida law?

Are there other Florida resorts that people are aware of that enforce a "our [expensive] chairs/umbrellas or none" rule?


----------



## Transit (May 4, 2010)

I haven't had a problem bringing my own beach chairs to resorts.Operators do get upset when you park you chair in their line of fire.


----------



## rapmarks (May 4, 2010)

We just stayed at Palm Beach Shores resort last month.  they will not let you set up your umbrella, you can set up your beach chairs.  They do charge $30 a day.  This is the only resort I know of that does not let you set up your umbrella.  We walked a few yards to the Riviera Beach side of the beach, north,  or we could have walked south to the property next door and set up our umbrella and chairs.  I didn't notice them harassing anyone.  One thing I noticed about Palm Beach and the area, is they seem to think the beach is private.  All along A1A, no trespassing signs are posted along the beach, very few public beaches and very limited access.


----------



## chriskre (May 4, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> We just stayed at Palm Beach Shores resort last month.  they will not let you set up your umbrella, you can set up your beach chairs.  They do charge $30 a day.  This is the only resort I know of that does not let you set up your umbrella.  We walked a few yards to the Riviera Beach side of the beach, north,  or we could have walked south to the property next door and set up our umbrella and chairs.  I didn't notice them harassing anyone.  One thing I noticed about Palm Beach and the area, is they seem to think the beach is private.  All along A1A, no trespassing signs are posted along the beach, very few public beaches and very limited access.



They charge you $30 to set up your own chair?


----------



## McKShr6 (May 4, 2010)

We stayed at Palm Beach Shores in March, I didn't rent the expensive beach chair or umbrella, but it was nearly impossible to get a chair or lounge around the pool, you had to be up early or you were out of luck. I was surprised that in the daytime, even during the week, there were musicians and singers to entertain you by the pool. Also, there was a doorman to open the door for you and valet parking. I thought their maintenance fees must be high, we exchanged in through RCI Points.
    I don't think their onsite restaurant is owned by the resort . The week we were there the entertainment in the bar / restaurant was quite good. We happened to be there for St Patrick's Day.


----------



## rapmarks (May 5, 2010)

no, they charge you $30 to use their chairs and umbrella.  They had four rows set up along the beach, probably 40 to 60 sets.  
And yes, it was really hard to get a chair around the pool.
But all in all, i think it was a nice place, we had a grat time.  The restaurant on the property is on Restaurant.com, you need to spend $50 to use the $25 certificate, but they let you get the specials.  We ate their 4 times.


----------



## baakfamily (May 5, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> We just stayed at Palm Beach Shores resort last month.  they will not let you set up your umbrella, you can set up your beach chairs.  They do charge $30 a day.  This is the only resort I know of that does not let you set up your umbrella.  We walked a few yards to the Riviera Beach side of the beach, north,  or we could have walked south to the property next door and set up our umbrella and chairs.  I didn't notice them harassing anyone.  One thing I noticed about Palm Beach and the area, is they seem to think the beach is private.  All along A1A, no trespassing signs are posted along the beach, very few public beaches and very limited access.



I suspect that if you had set up below the mean high tide line, which Florida law says is public, they wouldn't have had a leg to stand on.  I may test that theory when I am there this summer (informing them of the law) and just move on to the North or South as you did if the harassment is too great (who wants a pissing match on their vacation?).  Maybe they are counting on ignorance of the law to maximize their revenues.

Do they have beach waiters?  If so, are you allowed to bring your own drinks (pop, juice, etc, in a cooler)?

Other than the restrictions on what their own guests can bring to "their" beach, most reviews of the resort sound great.

Does anyone know if Palm Beach Shores Resort has outdoor showers for rinsing off after going to the beach?


----------



## rower52 (May 5, 2010)

There were no beach waiters. We purchased drinks from the pool bar and schlepped them to our beach chairs. And you may bring your own cooler too.

It is a lovely resort (three time visitor, once on exchange, once on a bonus week, and last as an owner).  2nd time was hurricane season and it was still fabulous!  Can't wait to return.

Yes, they have outdoor showers at the beach entrances to rinse off.

Amen (the beach chair concession person) did negotiate a lower price when I hesitated to purchase due to my previous experience with hurricane wx.  He is a very nice man and every morning would set me up exactly where and how I wanted to be.

Have a great time!


----------



## rapmarks (May 8, 2010)

when we were there, there were beach waiters slepping drinks and food.

I have to mention this.  one woman I met on the beach said she was so upsset when she saw the lobby, that she called RCI and got her week and exchange fee back.  she liked her room and the beach.  Man I need to complain more.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 11, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> Man I need to complain more.



She got lucky. When we called to complain about a unit in Canada where we were right in the middle of a construction zone where the language from the men was worse than you can imagine and they sat right outside our windows eating, smoking and throwing down their trash, we got an offer of a refund and return of the week, but we would have had to find somewhere else to stay. And that was the good part of the stay. Don't even ask me about the visit from the fire truck that was parked a few feet from our bed most of the night one night.

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (May 11, 2010)

I wonder if it depends on the quality of the unit you traded.  To me, not liking the lobby is not a very good reason to complain.  And there is nothing wrong with the lobby!


----------



## gnipgnop (May 12, 2010)

What's wrong with the lobby that someone would complain about it??    And furthermore, her complaint must of been accurate or else RCI would not have given her the week back and the fee?  Or maybe they just did it to get rid of her??????????:ignore:


----------



## irish (May 14, 2010)

complained about the lobby?? are you kidding me? if i were the RCI  rep. i would have laughed and hung up.


----------



## McKShr6 (May 14, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with the lobby, we just stayed there 2 months ago. I liked having a doorman to open the door for me. Right off the lobby is a spa for facials, manicures, massages, etc. The restaurant is close by and I found their souvenir shop and small store very convenient. It never occurred to me to complain to RCI about this trade - we were staying in timeshares in Florida from mid January until mid April and this resort ranked near the top, possibly  our favorite.


----------



## rapmarks (May 15, 2010)

yes, the lobby has all that, but it isn't fancy.  we stopped in the lobby at the Hyatt coconut Point, and I saw the difference.
the complaint in the lobby should be the about the sharks trying to book you on a timeshare tour, but telling you it isn't one and calling your room and leaving messages under the door til you give in.  but I don't think RCI would give you a week for that.


----------



## irish (May 15, 2010)

yes, i have experienced this also at the resort.. i just delete the phone message and rip up the flyers left under the door. after about the third day they give up.

as far as the lobby goes, no, it is not as opulent as a ritz, hilton, weston, marriott, or hyatt, but then again my m/f's are not the same as the above either. personally, i'll take my m/f's and they can have their lobbies.


----------



## baakfamily (May 18, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> ... the complaint in the lobby should be the about the sharks trying to book you on a timeshare tour, but telling you it isn't one and calling your room and leaving messages under the door til you give in.  but I don't think RCI would give you a week for that.



That's pretty standard in a lot of timeshares.  One of my tactics is to be honest with them about why I would never buy there -- if that was the case.  You might see an improvement.  Case in point:

I stayed at Orange Lake West Village a few years ago and my unit stank of cigarettes so bad I had to buy a bottle of air freshener.  On about the third sales contact, when they were getting pretty generous with the freebies, I asked the timeshare salesperson if they had smoke free units.  She said no.  I told her that if I was in a "VIP room" (what they called it) and it stank like that and if they had no smoke free units, I wouldn't buy there if it were free.  She said they'd heard that a lot.  They didn't waste their time or mine after that.  Now I hear the whole complex is now smoke free.  Halleluia.  Now I might consider the place again.


----------



## rapmarks (May 19, 2010)

sunandsand said:


> That's pretty standard in a lot of timeshares. One of my tactics is to be honest with them about why I would never buy there -- if that was the case. You might see an improvement. Case in point:
> 
> I stayed at Orange Lake West Village a few years ago and my unit stank of cigarettes so bad I had to buy a bottle of air freshener. On about the third sales contact, when they were getting pretty generous with the freebies, I asked the timeshare salesperson if they had smoke free units. She said no. I told her that if I was in a "VIP room" (what they called it) and it stank like that and if they had no smoke free units, I wouldn't buy there if it were free. She said they'd heard that a lot. They didn't waste their time or mine after that. Now I hear the whole complex is now smoke free. Halleluia. Now I might consider the place again.


 
Believe me, honesty didn't work.  Our salesperson was going through her entire spiel even though it was evident we were not buying.  She kept yelling at my husband to pay attention, to take his sun glasses off, We have gone on many sales tours, we have never been kept this long.  Our technique is to show no interset , ask no questions, say we have enough already.  I know we will never go on another tour now, even if intersted inthe property.  And to put us through two more losers was ridiculous.


----------



## baakfamily (Jul 15, 2010)

*Update on Palm Beach Shores Resort and personal chairs and umbrellas*

I spent last week at Palm Beach Shores Resort and found that they now allow people to use their own umbrellas and chairs on the beach in front of the resort.  Even if they didn't, there was a public beach with lifeguards right next door.  I preferred that beach anyway as I had kids and the waves were large, creating a risk of riptides.  I feel better about using a guarded beach in such circumstances.


----------



## silentg (Jul 17, 2010)

Did I read this post right?  A woman complained to RCI about the lobby at Palm Beach Shores and she got her exchange fee and week back?  She liked her room and the resort, but the lobby did not suit her?  And she stayed the whole week?  Does anyone have a photo of this lobby?  I have stayed at some resorts that were disappointing, but I never was offered my week and exchange fee back. Wonder how she did it?
TerryC


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 18, 2010)

you read it right silentg.  i think she was used to really high end resorts.  i liked this resort, thought it was just fine.


----------



## silentg (Jul 18, 2010)

I have friends who own at Palm Beach Shores, they love it there. Never said anything about the lobby. I can understand her complaining, but to stay at the resort after she complained?  I could not.
TerryC


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 18, 2010)

I just stayed at a resort with no lobby.
Even the regular office-lady left for a vacation.
Perhaps, I should have complained.


----------



## silentg (Jul 18, 2010)

You still can complain, since it just happened. Was the resort nice other than the lack of a lobby and desk clerk? Do you write reviews?  I try to write them as soon as I return from a vacation, while it is still fresh in my mind.
TerryC


----------

